# Cycling



## A.Hafiz (Sep 18, 2012)

I need suggestions regarding places were i can cycle safely.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

A.Hafiz said:


> I need suggestions regarding places were i can cycle safely.


your garden :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

that is assuming you don't have a giant cactus and other plants with assorted weaponry aimed at stabbing you


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

A.Hafiz said:


> I need suggestions regarding places were i can cycle safely.


That automatically excludes any and all Cairo streets. Maybe inside El Rehab? maybe inside some of the other residential compounds. In the desert, Wadi Degla?


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

I know lots of people who cycle in Wadi Degla.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

A.Hafiz said:


> I need suggestions regarding places were i can cycle safely.


In Australia you can cycle safe anywhere I think.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> That automatically excludes any and all Cairo streets. Maybe inside El Rehab? maybe inside some of the other residential compounds. In the desert, Wadi Degla?


Seriously following my last post 
Rehab is a good place to cycle - especially if using the back streets.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

The mountain biking in Wadi Degla is excellent. Go properly prepared, and in a group though.

Bicycle is my chosen method of transport round Maadi. It's nearly always far quicker than driving. Cycling is never safe when cars are around, but Egyptian drivers are generally far more cycle friendly than (say) UK drivers and I've remained unscathed (touch wood) so far.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

PoleDancer said:


> The mountain biking in Wadi Degla is excellent. Go properly prepared, and in a group though.
> 
> Bicycle is my chosen method of transport round Maadi. It's nearly always far quicker than driving. Cycling is never safe when cars are around, but Egyptian drivers are generally far more cycle friendly than (say) UK drivers and I've remained unscathed (touch wood) so far.


 No comment!


----------

